#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Qual melhor AP cliente

## Clayton.Foga

votem ai pessoal

----------


## cambioco

ow, coloquem tb qual o mais barato e onde comprar.
valew

beijo na bunda até segunda!!!!!!

----------


## Clayton.Foga

> ow, coloquem tb qual o mais barato e onde comprar.
> valew
> 
> beijo na bunda até segunda!!!!!!


Caro Usuario Marcos
nao podemos divulgar empresa que vende equipamentos no Undelinux forum
mais da uma entreda no underlinux classificados vc vera varios anuncios de equipamentos wireless , da uma pesquisada 
ou qualquer coisa entra no google mesmo 
Hoje tem mais revendas de wireless que bar heheh

abraços

----------


## antoni

Tem o zinwell g-220, que tá no mercado há pouco e é uma exclente bridge. Vem com duas portas LAN (ou WAN/LAN), dependendo de como você configura ele. Excelente rádio e preço semelhante ao g120.

----------


## rPr0x

Sem duvida nenhuma é a Abocom WR-254 da AP Router, que por sinal falto na enquete.

Até mais.

----------


## jpjust

Eu tô achando o Edimax 7209 meio fraco no quesito de potência. Como AP normal em uso interno, deixou um pouco a desejar no alcance. Como Cliente em uso externo (com uma grade de 24 dBi) ele funcionou legal, mas os pings começam a ficar lentos se eu uso bastante a conexão, tipo, abrir o eMule.

Eu acho o OvisLink mais possante que ele. Alguém aí compartilha essa informação?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tuxbrasil

Os radio da APROUTER ja com o fimr deles com fonte 110v220v tão se dando muito bem por aqui e o preço bom, uso edimax 7209 e gosto muito.

----------


## jpjust

Vocês tem alguma coisa a dizer sobre o LinkSys WRT54G? Estou comprando uns três desses. Já usei indoor, na Universidade e funcionou bem. Gostaria de saber de experiências de uso dele em outdoor.

----------


## pkmc

> Vocês tem alguma coisa a dizer sobre o LinkSys WRT54G? Estou comprando uns três desses. Já usei indoor, na Universidade e funcionou bem. Gostaria de saber de experiências de uso dele em outdoor.


Uso 4 maquinas destas que comprei pra fazer experiência e estou gostando muito eu uso o modelo 54GC, mas tenho comprado muito o AirLive 5460 ! ja tenho mais de 30 peças destas e todas funcionando 100%. Não esquecendo que a LINK SYS tem uma grande marca por trás ! A Cisco e isso por si só ja garante muito a qualidade do produto !

----------


## ICHUBrasil

concordo com TUXBRASIL os APROUTER são uma blz

----------


## xandemartini

> Eu tô achando o Edimax 7209 meio fraco no quesito de potência. Como AP normal em uso interno, deixou um pouco a desejar no alcance. Como Cliente em uso externo (com uma grade de 24 dBi) ele funcionou legal, mas os pings começam a ficar lentos se eu uso bastante a conexão, tipo, abrir o eMule.
> 
> Eu acho o OvisLink mais possante que ele. Alguém aí compartilha essa informação?


Não sei o Ovislink, mas esses edimax originalmente tem 63mw.. Os Zinwell tem 250mw, e custam um pouco a mais que o edimax. A vantagem desse edimax é ter 5 portas LAN, aqui uso esses 2 modelos, Zinwell G220 e Edimax 7209, são ambos bons.

----------


## jpjust

Eu tentei conectar na minha rede com um Zinwell G-120 em modo cliente, mas no site survey apareciam várias redes, menos a minha. Troquei por um OvisLink e minha rede apareceu e eu pude conectar. Você já viu disso? Tem alguma dica?

Tô querendo comprar 10 Zinwell G-220, por causa dos 250 mw de potência no firmware original dele. Você tem alguma recomendação?

----------


## xandemartini

> Eu tentei conectar na minha rede com um Zinwell G-120 em modo cliente, mas no site survey apareciam várias redes, menos a minha. Troquei por um OvisLink e minha rede apareceu e eu pude conectar. Você já viu disso? Tem alguma dica?
> 
> Tô querendo comprar 10 Zinwell G-220, por causa dos 250 mw de potência no firmware original dele. Você tem alguma recomendação?


Esse G120 que não encontrou sua rede no site survey, vc usou ele pra outra finalidade? Ele podia estar com algum tipo de problema.

Eu recomendo a compra do G220 em caso que se necessite de potência sim. Mas tenho comprado edimax 7209 em casos em que os clientes são perto, pois ele tem uma potência menor e é mais barato, além de ter 5 portas LAN.

----------


## jpjust

Vacilo meu: o Zinwell só vai até o canal 11 e a base tava no 13 :P rsrs

----------


## xandemartini

> Vacilo meu: o Zinwell só vai até o canal 11 e a base tava no 13 :P rsrs


Acontece hehehehe...  :Wink:

----------


## numlock

Esse Zinwell não é umpouco mais rapido e suportar mais clientes por ter 32mb? alguem ja fez um comparativo entre esses aps?

----------


## jpjust

Ele tem 32 MB de RAM é?

----------


## numlock

tem sim pesquisa por ai que você confirma.

----------


## marcelomg

Qual o valor de mercado do Zinhell??
Aqui so uso o Edimax e em algumas situações falta potencia.

----------


## jpjust

O ZinHELL só pode ser encontrado no submundo :P rsrsrs

Brincadeira, aqui na minha cidade, o ZinWell tá de R$ 195,00.  :Smile:

----------


## mvianna

Utilizamos em nossos clientes o Edimax 7209APg c/ Firmware AP Router há mais de ano e não deixa nada a desejar.

Também tem a vantagem de ser homologado pela anatel, quanto ao valor fica em torno de 190,00 já com o Firmware AP Router 6.1.

Abraços a todos,
Marcelo Piaz Vianna

----------


## xandemartini

> Qual o valor de mercado do Zinhell??
> Aqui so uso o Edimax e em algumas situações falta potencia.


Entre 199,00 a 215,00 aqui no RS, com NF e garantia.

----------


## antoni

> Entre 199,00 a 215,00 aqui no RS, com NF e garantia.


Eu estou usando o zinwell g-220, que está na mesma faixa de preços e tem duas portas lan. Tenho usado também alguns edimax 7209 "importados" (com aprouter 6.1), e estou gostando.

----------


## jpjust

Alguém sabe qual o processador do Zinwell G-120 e do G-220?

----------


## antoni

> Alguém sabe qual o processador do Zinwell G-120 e do G-220?


Todos esses citados (ovislink 5460, zinwell g120 e g220, edimax 7209 e cia), são baseados em rtl8186.

----------


## vcnetwork

> Alguém sabe qual o processador do Zinwell G-120 e do G-220?


O processador dele é bom e conhecido RTL8186... E com relação a qualidade dos Zinwelll já testei vários e foi eles que mais obtive qualidade e alcance nos meus cliente... Entre os que já testei, os da Zinwell são os melhores...
Comparação em nivel de sinal: (mesmo cliente, mesma antena, pigtail, só fui trocado o AP)
Ovislink WL5460AP : setado em 400mw = 46
Edimax AP7206 : setado em 400mw = 38
Gi-link : setado em 400mw = 56
D-link: nem se fala achou apenas = 12
"Zinwell G120 e G220 = 86 variando de 86 a 92"""" :Smile:

----------


## jpjust

Putz, então porque a diferença de qualidade se os processadores são os mesmos? Eu achava que o Ovislink e o Zinwell tinham outros processadores, pois eu já tinha visto que o Edimax usa o RTL8186 e não gostei muito do Edimax. :P

----------


## vcnetwork

> Putz, então porque a diferença de qualidade se os processadores são os mesmos? Eu achava que o Ovislink e o Zinwell tinham outros processadores, pois eu já tinha visto que o Edimax usa o RTL8186 e não gostei muito do Edimax. :P


Eles possuem os mesmo processadores, mas sua arquitetura da construção do ap são diferentes... VlW

----------


## jpjust

Foi o que eu imaginei  :Smile: 

Valeu  :Smile:

----------


## antoni

> Putz, então porque a diferença de qualidade se os processadores são os mesmos? Eu achava que o Ovislink e o Zinwell tinham outros processadores, pois eu já tinha visto que o Edimax usa o RTL8186 e não gostei muito do Edimax. :P


É que apenas o processador é o mesmo, o restante da placa é totalmente diferente.

----------


## zona13

fico de zinwell g120, uso ele a um ano e até hoje não tive problemas com ele... minto tive problemas com o firm dele mais resolvi... estou testando agora o Abocom WR254 o preço dele está mais baixo e a potência e os serviços sao o mesmos do zinwell g120... abraços e fica o meu voto

----------


## mercks

Esses radios edimax 7209 são show de bola, uso eles como cliente jah faz mais de 2 anos. Tem alguns que estão operando faz 2 anos e nunca nem passei perto deles pra nada.. hehehee

----------


## leninmachado

Eu procurei para todos os lados (será que procurei bem?) e não entendi até agora porque se usa tanto o G120 e não se usa tanto o G220? Os dois não são baseados no mesmo processador, então porque no site da ApRouter por exemplo não tem firmware para o G220?

Alguem pode me dizer algo sobre esses dois APs?
Qual a desvantagem de um em ralação a outro...

Eu posso instalar o ApRouter 6.1 no G220 e funciona da mesma forma que no G120Plus?

Obrigado...

----------


## jpjust

> Eu procurei para todos os lados (será que procurei bem?) e não entendi até agora porque se usa tanto o G120 e não se usa tanto o G220? Os dois não são baseados no mesmo processador, então porque no site da ApRouter por exemplo não tem firmware para o G220?
> 
> Alguem pode me dizer algo sobre esses dois APs?
> Qual a desvantagem de um em ralação a outro...
> 
> Eu posso instalar o ApRouter 6.1 no G220 e funciona da mesma forma que no G120Plus?
> 
> Obrigado...


Será que não é por causa do preço? O G220 é mais caro. Acho que a única diferença entre eles é que o G220 tem duas portas.

----------


## xandemartini

Acredito que o G200 está entrando no lugar do G120, que está fora de linha, ou saindo fora... Quanto ao aprouter, vou ficar te devendo, mas provavelmente deve ser o mesmo firmware.

Uma coisa q não gostei nesses g220, é q os leds dele são muito fraquinhos! à luz do sol, é quase impossível ver se eles estão acesos/piscando... nesse quesito o g120 era melgor, mas o g220 como comentado tem 2 portas lan.

----------


## leninmachado

Eu vi em algum lugar que há como se instalar o firmware da ApRouter no G220, mas teria que ser a versão para 5 portas lan... Alguem sabe me dizer se isso é fato ou era apenas um teste de algum maluco? hehehe

Obrigado...

Lenin

----------


## antoni

> Será que não é por causa do preço? O G220 é mais caro. Acho que a única diferença entre eles é que o G220 tem duas portas.


o firmware da zinwell é o mesmo nos dois modelos. Acredito que o APRouter também seja compatível.

----------


## leninmachado

É o seguinte... Veja se alguem consegue me dar uma luz...

Eu vou montar um pequeno ponto pra dividir a internet com meus amigos. Eu já comprei a antena omnidirecional e tudo mais. Só que o AP que eu comprei veio com defeito e eu tive que devolver. Era um G120Plus.

Agora eu tenho que pedir outro, eis a questão... Eu peço um G120Plus mesmo ou o G220? (Vou atualizar para ApRouter 6.1 nas duas opções)

Obrigado...

Lenin

PS: Porque não se acha mais tão fácil o G120 para comprar no Mercado Livre?

----------


## xandemartini

> PS: Porque não se acha mais tão fácil o G120 para comprar no Mercado Livre?


Porque saiu de linha  :Wink:

----------


## jpjust

> Porque saiu de linha


Aqui na minha cidade acha facinho  :Smile: 

Sobre a pergunta G120 ou G220, não tenho certeza, mas acho que os dois não são muito diferentes, a não ser pelo G220 ter uma porta Ethernet a mais.

----------


## shimon

alguem conhece esse radio da Alfa AIP-W608 com Firmware Wireless Router 400mW Homologado? sera que ele é potente?? alguem conhece ou tem usado ele?

grato

----------


## jpjust

> alguem conhece esse radio da Alfa AIP-W608 com Firmware Wireless Router 400mW Homologado? sera que ele é potente?? alguem conhece ou tem usado ele?
> 
> grato


Tenho uns desses aqui como cliente. Até hoje nunca deu problemas. Sobre a potência, não posso garantir pois nenhum cliente com Alfa está muito distante da base.

----------


## shimon

quantos metros da base?

----------


## jpjust

> quantos metros da base?


O mais distante deve ter aproximadamente 1,5 Km da base.

----------


## leninmachado

Olá pessoal. Ai vai mais uma dúvida.

Um G120Plus ou G220 com uma Aquario de 15 dBi, banda B, certo? Então, qual a distância máxima que o sinal chega até uma placa de rede sem fio que está ligada só na antena original de 2dBi? Será que fui claro!!!

Placa de rede sem antena direcional, só com a de 2dBi pegando o sinal de uma omni. Qual a distância máxima?

Valeu...

Lenin

----------


## jpjust

> Olá pessoal. Ai vai mais uma dúvida.
> 
> Um G120Plus ou G220 com uma Aquario de 15 dBi, banda B, certo? Então, qual a distância máxima que o sinal chega até uma placa de rede sem fio que está ligada só na antena original de 2dBi? Será que fui claro!!!
> 
> Placa de rede sem antena direcional, só com a de 2dBi pegando o sinal de uma omni. Qual a distância máxima?
> 
> Valeu...
> 
> Lenin


Rapaz, aí complicou um pouco :P Eu já fiz esse tipo de teste aqui também, mas usando um notebook com a placa de rede interna dele. Os resultados não foram muito felizes, mas eu consegui conectar a uma omni de 8 dBi a uns 300 m e com visada.

O problema em fazer esse tipo de conexão é a força do sinal que a placa vai enviar de volta pra omni e também os obstáculos.

----------


## maillan

Uso esses radios aki, potencia cimilar ao do G120. Estaveis não travam.
Tive algum problema com as portas de rede de alguns destes rtadios, as mesmas paravam de funcionar. Alem disso na versão 1.5 do firm a opção de WDS tem perca de velocidade, dizem ja ta corigida na nova versão, q ainda n usei.

----------


## jpjust

> Uso esses radios aki, potencia cimilar ao do G120. Estaveis não travam.
> Tive algum problema com as portas de rede de alguns destes rtadios, as mesmas paravam de funcionar. Alem disso na versão 1.5 do firm a opção de WDS tem perca de velocidade, dizem ja ta corigida na nova versão, q ainda n usei.


Você sabe qual a solução pro problema da porta ethernet do Zinwell? Tô com um assim nesse estado.

----------


## maillan

> Você sabe qual a solução pro problema da porta ethernet do Zinwell? Tô com um assim nesse estado.


Não, na realidade tenhum um nesse mesmo estado, e ta parado só pela porta eth  :Frown:

----------


## leninmachado

Eu li em algum lugar que se atualizar o firmware do G220 para o AP Router feito para APs de 5 portas ou mais, a porta LAN volta a funcionar. Alguem sabe algo sobre isso?

Abraço...

----------


## Cevidanes

Tenho trabalhado com APROUTER tanto o de duas quanto o de cinco portas, nas duas frequencias tambem 2.4 e 5.8 ele tem dado a nos aqui na empresa resultados satisfatorios, tem sim um bug na atualização 2.2 do firmware...hehehe =D!!

abraçao! :Cool:

----------


## filzek

Bom galera, estive testanto mais de 12 modelos de APs diferentes, todas em suas novas versões.

O que me surpreendeu foi que TODOS, digo TODOS os modelos estão copiando o modelo WR254E da abocom, no circuito de radio, porque é o melhor rádio com chipset 8186 já fabricado.

O Ovislink 5460v2 são fabricados pela ABOCOM, e segue o mesmo padrão dos WR254E, só que possuem apenas 2 portas, 1 lan e 1 wan, e o WR254E 4 lan e 1 Wan.

O que percebi nos testes foi que os equipamentos fabricados pela ABOCOM, seja em OEM, ou em sua propria marca, tem uma melhor performance sobre todos os outros APs.

Para se fazer o teste foi usado o IXCharriot e junto com o netstumbler monitorando a potencia em dbm e range do sinal.

Foram usados 6 modelos de antenas, de 2dbi, 4dbi, 5dbi, 7dbi, 8dbi e 9dbi, o ganho nas antenas só foram notados nas antenas de 7 dbi e 9 dbi, versão rubber duck, e na versão de cabo foram notadas em todas 4dbi, 7dbi e 9dbi (os cabos tem 3 metros de comprimento original das antenas WiMacMax, bom base magnética.)

Ordem de classificação de Marcas, chipsets 8186

83% ABOCOM e OVISLINK (modelo wr254e e 5460v2)
50% Zinwell (G220) 
33% Edimax (7209 v. 3.01 ) (versão já com o modelo de radio da AboCom)
20 %TP-Link
10% Netgear / Dlink / Belking
2% Buffalo / Hawking (modelos chipset marvel - um lixo)

Foram usados os firmware original e depois o firmware AP Router para os modelos citados, tanto em potencia máxima como em mínima. distancia da antena 10 metros sem barreiras. Resultado obtido com transferencia de 1 arquivo de 20 gigas, 1 arquivos de 10 gigas, 1 arquivo de 1 giga, 10 arquivos de 100 megas, e vários arquivos de 1 a 6 megas de mp3 (tamanho dos mp3 1giga total).

O resultado é a soma do tempo de transferencia pelos megabytes transferidos.

Foi somado o lag total de transmissão wireless, e tirado a mesma porcentagem de lag do total de pontos obtidos pelo tempo de transmissão dos arquivos.

Se alguém quiser rodar os testes por sí próprio, ou fazer o teste oficial de uma vez pelo under-linux, seria legal, pois daria credibilidade ao trabalho realizado.

*** o ap zinwell testado apresentou travamento durante o teste 3 vezes, e teve de ser substituido por outro, que apresentou tambem alguns lags de travamento, mesmo com firmware original, ao usar um cooler sobre ele, passou o problema.

Equipamentos podem ser encontrados em várias lojas, em campinas, parece ser a predominancia de várias delas.

Erick MacDonald Filzek
Diretor Comercial / Analista Pleno Sr. 
Consultoria e Vendas de AP - Wireless - Mikrotik - Mikrotik PC
USAimport Importação e Exportação LTDA
+55 19 7804-6741

----------


## jpjust

Muito bom. Vou usar só o OvisLink 5460v2  :Smile:

----------


## arium

tenho 40 ap´s G220 na minha rede entrente outras! como edimax g120 realsat gilink wet11(LIXOOOOOOOO) , ovislink b e b/g .. e algumas outras que esqueci jah hahaha

so sei de uma coisa 

G220 disparadooooo em performace e confiabilidade! 
dificilmente trava, custo beneficio excelente uma pena ter somente duas portas  :Frown: 
mais é a melhor!

sou contra linksys pq nao trabalha com pppoe entao pra mim eh lixao  :Big Grin:  hehehe

----------


## filzek

> tenho 40 ap´s G220 na minha rede entrente outras! como edimax g120 realsat gilink wet11(LIXOOOOOOOO) , ovislink b e b/g .. e algumas outras que esqueci jah hahaha
> 
> so sei de uma coisa 
> 
> G220 disparadooooo em performace e confiabilidade! 
> dificilmente trava, custo beneficio excelente uma pena ter somente duas portas 
> mais é a melhor!
> 
> sou contra linksys pq nao trabalha com pppoe entao pra mim eh lixao  hehehe


G220 é bom, mas, teve menor performance do que o WR254E / 5460v2 usando Ap Router 7.3, então tem que rever conceitos passados, o teste foi efetuado dia 09/01.

----------


## arium

não uso firmwares tenho pppoe e só uso o modo bridge! ou seja soh preciso da camada de transporte! e te garanto nenhuma ap tem a mesma performance nessas condiçoes .. dessas baratinhas

----------


## Jim

Muitas vezes os fabricantes substituem componentes que afetam diretamente o comportamento do equipamento, isso varia de lote para lote.

Pra mim o kodama é o mais estável.

----------


## jpjust

> tenho 40 ap´s G220 na minha rede entrente outras! como edimax g120 realsat gilink wet11(LIXOOOOOOOO) , ovislink b e b/g .. e algumas outras que esqueci jah hahaha
> 
> so sei de uma coisa 
> 
> G220 disparadooooo em performace e confiabilidade! 
> dificilmente trava, custo beneficio excelente uma pena ter somente duas portas 
> mais é a melhor!
> 
> sou contra linksys pq nao trabalha com pppoe entao pra mim eh lixao  hehehe



Tenho um monte de G220 aqui também que tão funcionando beleza, mas esse teste me interessou.

----------


## infantefox

Ja houve casos do g120 travar apos picos de energia. Uso tb O Edmax 7209 em alguns clientes e nao me dao problema, Fico com o Edimax

----------


## alamdias

> concordo com TUXBRASIL os APROUTER são uma blz


 
assino em baixo... tenho uns 30 rodando aqui e nunca deu problemas.. as vezes trava mas é so desligar e ligar que funfa...

t+

----------


## fernandolv

Aqui na Minha rede uso edimax e ovislink .. 
Os edimax nao travao com pico de energia - mas em compensacao se o seu ap sair fora do ar depois de 1 minuto procurando ele trava ..tendo que desligar e religar novamente. e outra coisa que acontecia que ele do nada reiniciava.

Ja o ovislink trava com pico de energia , mas se o ap sair fora do ar ele volta depois sem travar.. mas agora do nada esses ovislink estao reiniciando sozinho a ( Alguem ja teve esse problea - uso neles ap-router)

----------


## pbortolossi

WDC Networks - Distribuidor Autorizado!

----------


## Pirigoso

uso 5460 com wappro 4.1 ta perfeito aqui

----------


## johnicar

tenho mais de 200 aps tp-link 501 (chipset atheros)ate agora nao troquei nenhum, quase 100 com chipset realtek 8186 ,ovislink, edimax 7206, aprouter wr254, tenho uns 10 pifados todos o meso problema, a wireless para de funcionar. com picos de energia todos eles dao uma travada , so reiniciando.

----------


## Pirigoso

> tenho mais de 200 aps tp-link 501 (chipset atheros)ate agora nao troquei nenhum, quase 100 com chipset realtek 8186 ,ovislink, edimax 7206, aprouter wr254, tenho uns 10 pifados todos o meso problema, a wireless para de funcionar. com picos de energia todos eles dao uma travada , so reiniciando.



Jonicar este ap permite fazer NAT e separar a rede Wireless da Lan com faixas de IPS diferente, tem filtro de portas entre a interface wireless e lan?

----------


## karaketo

Minha opnião é que sendo chipset 8186 da tudo no mesmo, desde que usando o mesmo firmware, desse modo procuro sempre o mais barato e depois de usar muiiiitos dlink g700, agora to usando o glink, e o proximo sera um encore com 5 portas, vai sair por uns 80 reais, isso sim que é otimo!!
Uso firmware pra aumentar a potencia deixando todos eles com 250 mw, 
no g700 uso o C3, nos demais uso o WAPRO.
Agora quem tem 40, 50, aps desses não deve ter muitos problemas, no meu caso tenho uns 1000 aps fora umas 500 placas PCI, entra uma media de 70 por mes!!! aff...

----------


## filzek

Bom, 

Para quem tem 1000 aps la fora sabe que tem muita diferença entre 8 e 80 amigo, o chipset não manda nada, é apenas o processamento, quem manda são os designs das boards, trilhas, e 90% no transceiver do radio.

Você deveria estudar melhor antes de "jogar" papo furado fora. 

Encore é um lixo, porque usa tecnologia de criança, eles não tem qualidade de transceiver nem de trilhas do wireless, o produto deles é amador comparado com AboCom, Edimax, Ovislink, Senao, Gi-Link e qualquer outra marca que tenha uma destas companhias por trás.

O chipset 8186 ja tem mais de 4 anos, isso não é tempo de menos, é tempo de mais, só esta em uso ainda no brasil por ser barato.

Entretanto, ninguém quer apenas um produto barato, quer um produto que dure, com qualidade, que não trave nem que fique "laggeando" nas conexões e jogos.

Então, o correto é custo beneficio. 

Um AP top de linha custa cerca de 150 reais no mercado, com pelo menos 125mw de potencia real no transceivers, isso, nós estamos falando dos Abocom WR254E e dos Ovislink 5460v2. 

Depois vem os Senao G220 com 200mw no transceiver de saída, porém, só da essa potencia com o firmware original, quem coloca outro firmware na realidade não consegue dar a potencia real do equipamento, porque o driver de saída não passa dos 125mw real. 

Agora falar de um 8186 da Encore, legal, pra usar dentro de casa e olha lá, porque ele tem 50mw de potencia real, se duvida, abra o equipamento, tire a protecão metálica (isso é se tiver, poque a Edimax e a Encore, para economizar retiraram a proteção de alguns de seus radios), e verifique quais são os 2 chips que fazem o TX / RX e o transciever, ai pegue o datasheet dele e veja a potencia real, não se assuste ao descobrir que os Edimax 7209 são 73mw. 

Por isso, tem que saber o que fala antes de fala besteira, tem que ser verificado, checado, comparado, ai sim, poderá ter um base real de onde economizar.

Quem tiver os equipamento 8186, abra-os e vejam os chips que foi falado e postem, ai poderemos fazer uma comparação real.

Erick MacDonald Filzek
Diretor Comercial
USAImport - Distribuidora de Wireless
Consultor Microsoft MCE / Linux / Mikrotik

----------


## karaketo

Voce é muiiito sem educação, isso aqui é foro de debates e com certesa voce não sabe tudo, e como eu disse é a minha opinião.
Opnião de quem tem mais de 1000 aps funcionando, deveria ao menos repeitar isso.
A tua converssa me parece muito a de vendedor, voce por acaso vende esses Abocom WR254E??? pois isso esclareceria tudo.

Antes de afirmar que falei besteira, voce não poderia ter feito o mesmo comigo, isso não ajuda em nada o debate!!





> Bom, 
> 
> Para quem tem 1000 aps la fora sabe que tem muita diferença entre 8 e 80 amigo, o chipset não manda nada, é apenas o processamento, quem manda são os designs das boards, trilhas, e 90% no transceiver do radio.
> 
> Você deveria estudar melhor antes de "jogar" papo furado fora. 
> 
> Encore é um lixo, porque usa tecnologia de criança, eles não tem qualidade de transceiver nem de trilhas do wireless, o produto deles é amador comparado com AboCom, Edimax, Ovislink, Senao, Gi-Link e qualquer outra marca que tenha uma destas companhias por trás.
> 
> O chipset 8186 ja tem mais de 4 anos, isso não é tempo de menos, é tempo de mais, só esta em uso ainda no brasil por ser barato.
> ...

----------


## johnicar

Eu vou concordar com os dois, primeiro a educacao, entao mesmo que o colega estiver totlmente errado no seu ponto de vista, sobre o chipset, debemos nos tratar com respeito,O que na verdade o 8186 e, um conjunto de instrucoes, para que o radio funcione, , uma das partes mais importantes na verdade, e o radio, ja que nele estao as caracteristicas natas , ou seja, potencia (que tambem nao e tudo),sensibilidade do receptor, e principalmente seletividade, isso somente se consegue com um bom projeto wireless do radio.Entao cuidado em comprar equipamentos que nao levam em conta esas caracteristicas.

----------


## jpjust

> Eu vou concordar com os dois, primeiro a educacao, entao mesmo que o colega estiver totlmente errado no seu ponto de vista, sobre o chipset, debemos nos tratar com respeito,O que na verdade o 8186 e, um conjunto de instrucoes, para que o radio funcione, , uma das partes mais importantes na verdade, e o radio, ja que nele estao as caracteristicas natas , ou seja, potencia (que tambem nao e tudo),sensibilidade do receptor, e principalmente seletividade, isso somente se consegue com um bom projeto wireless do radio.Entao cuidado em comprar equipamentos que nao levam em conta esas caracteristicas.


O que é seletividade?

----------


## filzek

> O que é seletividade?


Bom, parece que o amigo é de origem espanhola/latina de lingua, seletividade, se entendi corretamente, é a onde no conjunto avaliamos os recurmos e então ao meio das opções, selecionamos o melhor, seria isso? Até eu to confuso agora... hehe...

Bom, boa notícia pros fans do chipset 8186, teremos radios de 600, 700, 800 e 1000 mw ainda no próximo mes, isso quer dizer que o 8186 esta igual a phenix, renascendo das cinzas para perdurar muito mais tempo. custo + Benefício = Lucro para os provedores WSIP enquanto não chega o WiMax de Vez. O fabricante é a WiMacMax e promete 1watts de saída e recebimento, isso vai ficar muito bom se for verdade! Preço estimado R$ 280,00. Se for isso mesmo, vai vender igual água.

----------


## arium

eu nao instalo nem nas minhas repetidoras radios com mais de 350mw... acho que o ruido destroi o troughput... alguem acha que quanto mais potencia melhor?!

----------


## jpjust

> eu nao instalo nem nas minhas repetidoras radios com mais de 350mw... acho que o ruido destroi o troughput... alguem acha que quanto mais potencia melhor?!


Eu sempre deixo em 17 dBm (50 mW) e os OvisLink no padrão que é aprox. 18 dBm (63 mW). Mas como o colega disse, ele vai aumentar também na sensibilidade da recepção. Isso é bom.

----------


## filzek

> Eu sempre deixo em 17 dBm (50 mW) e os OvisLink no padrão que é aprox. 18 dBm (63 mW). Mas como o colega disse, ele vai aumentar também na sensibilidade da recepção. Isso é bom.


Isso é verdade ruído / semsibilidade, porém, se o amplificador / potencia real estiver realmente optimizada, não haverá mistura no sinal / ruído.

Ele ficará discernível para Tx e Rx com qualidade, o problema é amplificar sugeira e interferencia, ai mata tudo.

Vocês estão no caminho certo!

----------


## johnicar

E a caracteristica do receptor de rejeitar os sinais adjacentes

----------


## Bruno

godto muito do ovislink

----------


## mson77

Olas...





todos aqui falam em POTENCIA DE TRANSMISSAO.


Poucos... ou quase ninguem falam em sensibilidade de recepção.

Equivale a 2 pessoas falando aos gritos... ou 2 pessoas falando aos sussurros. O que é melhor? Bem... ai vem o conceito de relação sinal/ruido que tambem ninguem comenta aqui.... isso somando a ruidos de canais... etc...


Eu acredito que "design" melhore... que melhore mas NÃO SUBSTANCIALMENTE como o colega "filzek" quem apontar. Pode melhorar? Simmm... mas algo na casa de 1 a 2 dB. Não existe mágica.


Cabeamento... qualidade do cabo, do dieletrico, do conector, do meio.. isso tudo é fator relevante. Nao apenas o AP.


Preço... tambem relevante.

Mas tenho minhas duvidas em medir potencia em mW.
Deveriamos sempre falar em dBm... pois o alcance e lineramente proporcional em dBm pois a perda é logaritmica. Olhar numeros 50mW, 100mW... 400mW... parecem estar crescendo aos montes... mas a visao correta do alcance... é e será sempre em dBm. Senao... porque criar essa unidade de medida?




Abraços,

----------


## johnicar

Amigo, sou uruguaio, no espanhol a palavra e selectividad, no portugues seletividade, caracteristica do receptor, quanto maior seletividade melhor, procure no google como seletividade do receptor.

----------


## oyama

> tenho mais de 200 aps tp-link 501 (chipset atheros)ate agora nao troquei nenhum, quase 100 com chipset realtek 8186 ,ovislink, edimax 7206, aprouter wr254, tenho uns 10 pifados todos o meso problema, a wireless para de funcionar. com picos de energia todos eles dao uma travada , so reiniciando.


Olá amigo, este radio tp-wa501g sabe informar se passa o mac do cliente da lan?

----------


## johnicar

os primeiros que recebi repassava MAc no modo ap cliente, nos firm mais novos perdeu esa funcao, e nao consegui copiar o firm . Hoje tenho quase 300 com zero troca

----------


## Pirigoso

tp-link gera interferencia nos canais de tv

----------


## johnicar

em que canais de tv?, nao teria como 2,4ghz interferir em 200mhz, so se recebe tv por MMDS, ate poderia, acontece que o tplink da muita potencia, aqui trabalho ele em 1/2 potencia.

----------


## Magal

Ovislink, não da dor de cabeça.

----------


## GEISSONHUGO

alguem jah usou GREATEK???

chipset atheros, eu uso, e gostei da performance, soh tem uma coisa q mudou em relacao ao AP com chip Realtek, eu naum acesso ele pela Wireless no modo cliente... sera q alguem sabe acessar ele pela WAN??

----------


## j34nsch

Amigo vi que sua empresa é uma importadora, preciso comprar equipamentos e gostaria de saber se voce pode me oferecer alguma coisa. entre em contato comigo por favor

Marcelo
www.centrodamidia.com.br
msn [email protected]
email [email protected]

----------


## pbportilho

> Eu tentei conectar na minha rede com um Zinwell G-120 em modo cliente, mas no site survey apareciam várias redes, menos a minha. Troquei por um OvisLink e minha rede apareceu e eu pude conectar. Você já viu disso? Tem alguma dica?
> 
> Tô querendo comprar 10 Zinwell G-220, por causa dos 250 mw de potência no firmware original dele. Você tem alguma recomendação?


]muito bom este ap. eu tenho 2 aki
e eles estão funcionando muito bem. gostei deles mesmo

----------


## pbportilho

o g220 é muito bom tenho 2 aki.

----------


## virtuainf

O melhor, dos que eu ja trabalhei até hoje é o APRouter WR254...
Outro que eu usava seguid era o Zinwell G220, mas esse cara me deixou na mão, da pra anotar na agenda, quando ele completar um ano de uso para de funcionar... e ai são 50,00 mais frete pra arumar... que barra...

----------


## GuilhermeGTO

Olá gente, 
Sou novo aqui, e gostaria de deixar minha opiniao modesta. Nao sou pro em wireless, apenas mais um iniciante curioso, mas instalei um 78.0454ARB Super AP da GTS Telecom (antes tinha um da Linksys, daqueles que voce nao pode trocar a antena) e fiquei muito satisfeito. 

Segundo a GTS, o radio tem 250 mW, mais do que muitos outros APs por ahi que te dao 100 mW. Inteface toda em portugues, fácil pra curiosos feito eu, um manual que pra virar apostila de wi-fi so falta a capa, excelente apresentacao da embalagem e aqueles leds nao te incomodam a noite caso vc tenha um desses no teu quarto. O preço tb nao e' salgado. 
Eh isso. abraco a todos e obrigado por voces existirem e, mesmo sem saber, tirarem muitas e muitas duvidas minhas so de ler os topicos aqui. Verdadeira AULA !

----------


## mariobrody

Sem duvida o melhor éo edimax ew-7209apg-os que nao vem do paraguay, os que vem de la so tem 8 mb de ram, eos importados pelos ditribuidores aki no brasil tem 16 mb.
abraços.

----------


## lipeiori

WR254, WR252 e G220.. o Super AP da GTS não gostei como cliente, mas como AP é bom.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

com certeza o zinwell g220, faltou ele na enquete

----------


## lipeiori

> com certeza o zinwell g220, faltou ele na enquete


A enquete é antiga, tem varios radios bons ai no mercado.

----------


## Mikrotinho

Na minha cidade só tenho esses disponiveis, qual o melhor pra ser usado como AP com uma antena omni, e que eu posso usar o MK em paralelo?*

2100 AP da Dlink 

AP Router Wireless GTR 2401KP 400 mW 54 Mbps

AP Router Wireless WR-254 400 mW 54 Mbps*

*APRouter - 2405G 08M*

----------


## walterdenoronha

Gostei amigo da sua observação. 
Eu sou 100% cliente, e já percebi que os clientes receptor num tem cido muito lembrado aqui nesse Forum, as vezes me pergunto : será que estou no Forum certo !! Sou cliente de um provedor que me prometia 60kbps mais só recebo 25 no maximo 32kbps. minha antena direcional de 12dbi dista de 3km livre de qualquer obstaculo da torre de acesso do provedor. Comprei uma antena de 25Dbi e pretendo comprar um AP para melhorar minha recepçao, qual AP de melhor recepçaõ vcs me indicam e como devo instalar e configurar?? 




> Olas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> todos aqui falam em POTENCIA DE TRANSMISSAO.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## walterdenoronha

E as duvidas continuam, quando se trata de saber quem é ou quais são os melhores AP, claro que é impossivel ter a unanimidade, mais .. eu esperaria pelo menos um consenso ...

Abraços

----------


## Magal

Por enquanto é o Ovislink.

----------


## walterdenoronha

Johnica.. com isso vc quer dizer que os chip ste Atheros é bem melhor que o chipset realtek? Sendo assim o AP TP-LINK tem uma melhor performance que os outros Ap´s que já estão no mercado com chip realtek ?? 
Sua resposta é muito importante para tirarmos essas duvidas..








> tenho mais de 200 aps tp-link 501 (chipset atheros)ate agora nao troquei nenhum, quase 100 com chipset realtek 8186 ,ovislink, edimax 7206, aprouter wr254, tenho uns 10 pifados todos o meso problema, a wireless para de funcionar. com picos de energia todos eles dao uma travada , so reiniciando.

----------


## VIASATT

Também estou usando atheros, mais precisamente o TP-LINK WA501G e o rádio da GREATEK WR-3454 também. Até hoje nunca precisei trocar nenhum. A resposta dele é muito rápida, a sensibilidade, a temperatura de trabalho, a fonte de alimentação. E o custo tá menor que os outros. O que deveria ser implementado é um controle de banda.

----------


## Oldayr

Eu possuo um Ovislink 5460 com AP-Router 6.1 a 2 anos, com 29 redes wireless proxímas há uns 300 mts cada, sem amplificador e com potência de 20 dbi(100Mw) e uma omni de 18 dbi e canal 6 conocorrendo com + 7 redes proximas no mesmo canal.

Porque isso tudo?

3 das outras marcas principais acima não passaram de 9 meses... E começaram a presentar baixa muito grande de sinal... entre outras coisas +.


Esse é guerreiro...........

----------


## caicarabruno

> Johnica.. com isso vc quer dizer que os chip ste Atheros é bem melhor que o chipset realtek? Sendo assim o AP TP-LINK tem uma melhor performance que os outros Ap´s que já estão no mercado com chip realtek ?? 
> Sua resposta é muito importante para tirarmos essas duvidas..



Caro walter, tenho meu provedor a pouco masi de 7 meses porém devido a grande divulgação tenho uma quantidade considerável para um iniciante, no inicio em meus clientes utilizava aps edmax 7206/7209, Ap router wr254, 252 ( setados no mínimo), porém começou a abrir muitos chamados devido a travamentos de rádios (como todos nós sabemos ficar no telefone é um saco) porém um fornecedor me ofereceu um TP Link Modelo Tl-wa501g 54mb e tbm o 601g 108mb, na hora me interessei pelo 501g. comprei fiz teste com 5 aparelhos durante 1 mês ligados direto respectivamnete à:

Utilizando se Setoriais de 14dbi emctest , mikroitk rb333, card r52h

Distância | Sinal
1º 100 mts -30/-40
2º 400 mts -40 /-45
3º 800 mts -49/-51
4º 1500 mts -55/60
5º 2500 mts -65/-70

Diga-se de passagem que jamasi consegui estes valores nas mesmas distâncias com rádis baseados em reltek (infelizmente $$$$)
Outra não travam em picos, se perdem sinal do ap não travam, potência 100mw hard, consigo até 2mb full em boas condições 1º/2º, tenho plano de até 1 mega passa sem problemas e mantém que é uma maravilha.
Nunca tive abertura de chamdos referente a rádios dos clientes que o utilizam e ja passam dos 200 com TP-LINK ótimo rádio indico, porém é um produto que esta começando a ficar em falta no mercado devido a "crise", na verdade o que os vendedores estão fazendo é segurando o produto para elevar o preço do mesmo, já que pela qualidade houve uma demanda muito grande.

está é minha opnião sobre o rádio TP-link 501g e também o 601g funciona perfeitamente.

abraços

----------


## johnicar

Realmente sao muito bons, a unica desvantegem que sao uma bridge, mas agora to usando os TP-LINK 543 que sao wireless router cliente, tem na versao V2 controle de banda tb, eles sao os mesmos Greatek, so que o Greatek ainda sao versao V1. Na versao V1 do greatek eu ja coloquei o firm do Tplink V1 e funcionou normal. Eles dao o boot em menos de 6 segundos, ao contrario dos RTL que chegam ate 1 minuto dependendo do firm.

----------


## walterdenoronha

Bruno , o TP-link tem o chip set ralink ou Atheros?? e o Ap que o cara quer me vender é um TI-link , será que é um dos modelos do fabricnte TP-LINK ?? Dá uma olhadinha no bicho ai:
*Access Point c/ Caixa hermética TI Link*
*SUPER PROMOÇÃO DE LANÇAMENTO!*
O mais novo produto do mercado, forte concorrente da APRouter e Alphalink!
Descrição:
- Placa com 400 MWz de Potência;
- Firmware APRouter ou WAP Pro;
- Chipset Realtech 8186;
- Cabo pigtail incluso;
- Cabo POE ( Power Over Ethernet ) incluso;
- Caixa hermética com travas e suporte para haste.


Já visse falar nesse AP...????http://www.tudoinformatic.com.br/images/pixel_trans.gif

]


> Caro walter, tenho meu provedor a pouco masi de 7 meses porém devido a grande divulgação tenho uma quantidade considerável para um iniciante, no inicio em meus clientes utilizava aps edmax 7206/7209, Ap router wr254, 252 ( setados no mínimo), porém começou a abrir muitos chamados devido a travamentos de rádios (como todos nós sabemos ficar no telefone é um saco) porém um fornecedor me ofereceu um TP Link Modelo Tl-wa501g 54mb e tbm o 601g 108mb, na hora me interessei pelo 501g. comprei fiz teste com 5 aparelhos durante 1 mês ligados direto respectivamnete à:
> 
> Utilizando se Setoriais de 14dbi emctest , mikroitk rb333, card r52h
> 
> Distância | Sinal
> 1º 100 mts -30/-40
> 2º 400 mts -40 /-45
> 3º 800 mts -49/-51
> 4º 1500 mts -55/60
> ...

----------


## caicarabruno

> Bruno , o TP-link tem o chip set ralink ou Atheros?? e o Ap que o cara quer me vender é um TI-link , será que é um dos modelos do fabricnte TP-LINK ?? Dá uma olhadinha no bicho ai:
> *Access Point c/ Caixa hermética TI Link*
> *SUPER PROMOÇÃO DE LANÇAMENTO!*
> O mais novo produto do mercado, forte concorrente da APRouter e Alphalink!
> Descrição:
> - Placa com 400 MWz de Potência;
> - Firmware APRouter ou WAP Pro;
> - *Chipset Realtech 8186;*
> - Cabo pigtail incluso;
> ...


Olá Amigo!
BOm o Tp -link utiliza Atheros (20dbm "100 mw" Rard), assim como o intelbras que utiliza apenas a placa da tplink e coloca outra capa.

Este aparelho nunca ouvi falar, mas ele utiliza RealTek 8186 assim como edmax, ovislink, etc....

abraços

----------


## Pirigoso

Acrecenta na consulta agora o NANOSTATION 2

e cria uma nova enquete de 5.xghz

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

tp-link wa601g , tenho varios em clientes a mais de 1 ano sem problemas , alguns com mais de 10 clientes pendurados .

----------


## lipeiori

> Olá Amigo!
> BOm o Tp -link utiliza Atheros (20dbm "100 mw" Rard), assim como o intelbras que utiliza apenas a placa da tplink e coloca outra capa.


O TP-LINK WA601G e o WA501G tem 17dbm (50mW) de potência.

----------


## johnicar

Bom pessoal comprei 10 dlink DIR-300 que e o mesmo chip dos tplink 543 (AR2417), carreguei neles o firm da OSWave, caramba tremenda desepcao nao consigo que a recepcao dele funcione bem, quando no tplink o scan aparecem 10 redes, nele aparecem apenas 3, muito ruim a recepcao, estou ainda tentando ver se e problema de firm ou alguma coissa do genero.

----------


## FabimdiTereza

Pra mim, os melhores ap`s que usei são da linha Abocom wr254 e seus derivados (Krazer wr254e e Aprouter). Tô a procura agora dos WAP354H.

----------


## caicarabruno

> Bom pessoal comprei 10 dlink DIR-300 que e o mesmo chip dos tplink 543 (AR2417), carreguei neles o firm da OSWave, caramba tremenda desepcao nao consigo que a recepcao dele funcione bem, quando no tplink o scan aparecem 10 redes, nele aparecem apenas 3, muito ruim a recepcao, estou ainda tentando ver se e problema de firm ou alguma coissa do genero.


BLza mens!

Levando-se em conta o que o nosso amigo Johnicar postou, fiz uma pequena pesquisa referente ao assunto!
Cheguei a conclusão de que produtos especificos para Emitir sinal Wireless não servem para receber sinal, Ao mudar o firmware você o força a fazer um trabalho que ele não faz.
ex. Nós andamos para frente com muito destreza e rapidez, agora tente andar de costas com a mesma destreza e rapidez! Imagino que não consiga por que você não foi feito para isto.

NOsso amigo coloccou que ele compru o DIR-300, não sei por que mas não ou com a cara da dlink, mas este produto a placa dele é feita para dar maior perfomance ao eniar o sinal, ao trocar o firm vc o força a fazer uma coisa que não é da natureza dele mesmo que o chipset sej ao memso infelizmente.

abraços

----------


## johnicar

nao concordo com vc, se ele envia sinal tambem tem que receber com qualidade, independeente de qual a funcao, AP ou cliente. Este firm e recoemndado para usar nele mesmo, igual ao atheros C3 que na suas indicacoes diz ser muito melhor que o realtek 8186.
C3 - Computech Client Control a computech se diz criadora do firm,mas na verdade ele eo mesmo OSwave 2,30R. Tenho eses mesmos soft instalados no 5000AP ovislink

----------


## Malverick

> BLza mens!
> 
> Levando-se em conta o que o nosso amigo Johnicar postou, fiz uma pequena pesquisa referente ao assunto!
> Cheguei a conclusão de que produtos especificos para Emitir sinal Wireless não servem para receber sinal, Ao mudar o firmware você o força a fazer um trabalho que ele não faz.
> ex. Nós andamos para frente com muito destreza e rapidez, agora tente andar de costas com a mesma destreza e rapidez! Imagino que não consiga por que você não foi feito para isto.
> 
> NOsso amigo coloccou que ele compru o DIR-300, não sei por que mas não ou com a cara da dlink, mas este produto a placa dele é feita para dar maior perfomance ao eniar o sinal, ao trocar o firm vc o força a fazer uma coisa que não é da natureza dele mesmo que o chipset sej ao memso infelizmente.
> 
> abraços


Desculpa a franqueza mas vc ta falando besteira!
Com exceção da falsa potencia, o controle de banda, de ack, o dhcp o ssh, tudo isso funciona e é suportado pelo chipset e pelo hardware em geral. A questão e que o fabricante, pra ganhar mais, troca o os do rádio, troca a capa, e anuncia lá! nova versão, esse agora tem wds. Na verdade sempre teve, mas não estava descrito pra vc no os.
O os ou firmware, não faz milagre, ele so .. digamos... libera algumas funções que o fabricante não gostaria que vc descobrisse que tem, antes dele lançar a nova versão!!
Quer um exemplo? edimax 7206, quanto tempo isso não e mais venido!!?? Sabe pq?? Agora ele e 6204 com 4 lan e uma wan!! E o mesmo rádio, diferente do 7209 como alguns pensam ele e o 7206 com mais portas ethernet!! 
7209 16mb de memoria
7206 e 6204 8mb -> o interessante e que o firm do 7209 da no 6204, porém o radio fica muito lerdo, perde muito pacote e se colocar nos 400mw vai pro saco(de lixo) na hora!!!!

----------


## lipeiori

É muito dificil algum D-Lixo servir bem como cliente.

----------


## caicarabruno

Amigo entendi sua colocação, imagine agora o Realtek com seus rádios, ou quase, servem para enviar ou para receber, "esqueci o modelo", porém a impressão feita n aplaca não é de qualidade o suficiente para manter o padrão cliente, os D-link são a mesma coisa, era uma maravilha qnd vc conheceu o primeiro d-link, depois de conhecer outros rádios viu bem que num era assim, não estou dizendo que não da para fazer ele trabalhar o inverso, da porém a qualidade vai ser aquem do esperado! Entendeu.

Os edilixo da vida trabalham com a potência baixa ai vem negoi e joga um firmware para forçar ele a trabalhar numa potência não habitual, ou melhor testada em fábrica, o que você simplesmente faz é jogar 150Volts onde trablhar com 110v, não queima na hora mas depois queimará.


abraços

att

Bruno

----------


## Malverick

> Amigo entendi sua colocação, imagine agora o Realtek com seus rádios, ou quase, servem para enviar ou para receber, "esqueci o modelo", porém a impressão feita n aplaca não é de qualidade o suficiente para manter o padrão cliente, os D-link são a mesma coisa, era uma maravilha qnd vc conheceu o primeiro d-link, depois de conhecer outros rádios viu bem que num era assim, não estou dizendo que não da para fazer ele trabalhar o inverso, da porém a qualidade vai ser aquem do esperado! Entendeu.
> 
> Os edilixo da vida trabalham com a potência baixa ai vem negoi e joga um firmware para forçar ele a trabalhar numa potência não habitual, ou melhor testada em fábrica, o que você simplesmente faz é jogar 150Volts onde trablhar com 110v, não queima na hora mas depois queimará.
> 
> 
> abraços
> 
> att
> 
> Bruno


E mas o firmw com aumento de potencia e ignorancia, mas não quer dizer que e um radio ruim, talvez o kra quer fazer milagre com ele, primeiro fato, esses rádios não são feitos pra usar outdoor, dai ja vem nego soca numa omni hypertec com uma caixa de passagem eletrica(nem e hermética) e quer pendurar 254 simultaneos!! ta cheio de post ai com a mesma pergunra!!
Será que aguenta?
Quantos simultaneos?
Quando de link da pra dividir com um kodama?
E por ai vai. Eu uso edimax 7209,6204,7206,oiw 2401, ovislink. So não usei ainda o zinwell g220, mas pq nem sei, acho que pq meus fornecedores não vendem esse rádio, mas o fato e que nunca me deram problemas, depois que comecei a usar radio em cliente poutz, minha vida e so sossego!!
Bicho tem semana aqui que o suporte so atende asneira.

----------


## caicarabruno

> E mas o firmw com aumento de potencia e ignorancia, mas não quer dizer que e um radio ruim, talvez o kra quer fazer milagre com ele, primeiro fato, esses rádios não são feitos pra usar outdoor, dai ja vem nego soca numa omni hypertec com uma caixa de passagem eletrica(nem e hermética) e quer pendurar 254 simultaneos!! ta cheio de post ai com a mesma pergunra!!
> Será que aguenta?
> Quantos simultaneos?
> Quando de link da pra dividir com um kodama?
> E por ai vai. Eu uso edimax 7209,6204,7206,oiw 2401, ovislink. So não usei ainda o zinwell g220, mas pq nem sei, acho que pq meus fornecedores não vendem esse rádio, mas o fato e que nunca me deram problemas, depois que comecei a usar radio em cliente poutz, minha vida e so sossego!!
> Bicho tem semana aqui que o suporte so atende asneira.


Malverick, hehe também utilizo rádios em meus clientes, também utilizo edmax , mass ele não é tão parrudo quanto os dlink e ovislink, tenho muitos clientes e somente 2 usando pci, memso por que eles migraram para o meu serviço, e não quiseram trocar para rádio, mesmo na forma de comodato. Tranquilidade, paga todos os custos, suporte e qualidade, não tem preço para os clientes e para nós, que usamso rádios e sabemso usa-los de forma correta, muito bom.

abraços

Bruno

----------


## johnicar

amigos,acho que ninguem entendeu o que postei, depois eu nao faltei o respeito a ninguem, entao besteira esta falando vc.eu falei que uso os tplink 543 cliente router e eles funcionam muito bem, eles tb sao feitos para roteador. o que cuestionei e que os dlink usam exatamente o mesmo chip de RF o AR2417, e nos dlink a sensibilidade esta muito ruim, por exemplo no cliente que esta com tp-link o sinal chega -65 se colocar o dlink com firm oswave o sinal chegava -80, mas ja descobri o problema, e que os chip tem duas entradas de antenas, e uma delas esta conectada a uma antena interna na placa, e o firm esta pegando a antena interna como default.

----------


## brunofrota

pessoal ouvi fala bem do novo ap da aquario... acho que eh bom

----------


## lipeiori

http://www.aquario.com.br/produto/fo...jpg?1241806876

bem feito, alguem sabe o firmware dele??

----------


## brunofrota

kra eh um firmware da propria aquario e desenvolvido pela wap pro... mais ainda nao tive a oportunidade de testa-lo

----------


## vcnetwork

Comprei quatro, ontem, ia testá-lo hj, mas não deu!! Por causa da Chuva!!! Mas testando ele coloco aqui no Forum os resultados!!! Espero estar ajudando a todos, pois sempre tive ajudar da galera do forum!!! Vlw

----------


## larrymsi

Nao estando muito satisfeito com os resultados dos gi-link e kodama adquirir 10 unidades de um ap novo no mercado ENGENIUS ESR1220 ate agora obtive melhores resultados dos modelos acima e o preços bem proximos... uso tbm o zinwell g-220, excelente tbm, porem o que peca para algumas aplicaçoes e que so tem 2 portas, equanto o Engenius tem 4lan e 1wan e com um designer interessante.

Vou acompanhar os resultados do Radio Aquario, pois preciso adquirir uma certa quantidade..

----------


## UsuarioPE

Zinwell e ovislink sem dúvida, são ótimos.

----------


## Jeancarlowireless

Galera, gostaria de convidar a todos a conhecer a Nova Network onde inicialmente poderá saber um pouco mais sobre a empresa no site www.novanetwork.com.br .
Somos distribuidores Oficiais da Hyperlink no Brasil e trabalhamos distribuindo a marca no Brasil entre muitas outras como Edimax - Ubiquiti - Engenius - Senao - Routerboard.
Entre em contato atraves do 019 3256-1242 ramal 2518 ou pelo msn [email protected] . Abraços

----------


## rubensk

Alguém tem o link da homologação Anatel do AP Krazer ? 
Ainda sobre o AP Krazer, como comparariam ele com o Zinwell G-220, que parecia ter a unanimidade do fórum quando se falava de AP baseado em Realtek ?

----------


## filzek

> Alguém tem o link da homologação Anatel do AP Krazer ? 
> Ainda sobre o AP Krazer, como comparariam ele com o Zinwell G-220, que parecia ter a unanimidade do fórum quando se falava de AP baseado em Realtek ?


 
bom dia,

os equipamentos krazer possuem garantia e também homologaçao na anatel: Certificado de Homologação - Requerimento nº 0791/09

Com funcionamento de 150mw e 400mw reais.

Abracos

Daniel

----------


## AndrioPJ

esse topico ta furado
kd os aprouter? muita gente usa eles... (eu,por exemplo...rs..rs...rs...)

eu uso o aprouter nos clientes, uma configuracao que acho muito interessante: o controle de banda de interface no aparelho, ja no cliente... dessa forma, nao sobrecarrega a torre.
exemplo:
o cliente contratou a velocidade de 300k
se nao for configurado nada no radio do cliente, ele tera velocidade maxima ate a central (onde, finalmente, sera feito o controle de banda).

porem, com o aprouter, vc ja configura no aparelho a velocidade dele
dessa forma, desde o cliente ate a central, so ira trafegar a velocidade dele... nao sobrecarregando o radio.

----------


## xandemartini

> esse topico ta furado
> kd os aprouter? muita gente usa eles... (eu,por exemplo...rs..rs...rs...)
> 
> eu uso o aprouter nos clientes, uma configuracao que acho muito interessante: o controle de banda de interface no aparelho, ja no cliente... dessa forma, nao sobrecarrega a torre.
> exemplo:
> o cliente contratou a velocidade de 300k
> se nao for configurado nada no radio do cliente, ele tera velocidade maxima ate a central (onde, finalmente, sera feito o controle de banda).
> 
> porem, com o aprouter, vc ja configura no aparelho a velocidade dele
> dessa forma, desde o cliente ate a central, so ira trafegar a velocidade dele... nao sobrecarregando o radio.


É que este tópico é antigo já. Ali consta ainda o Zinwell G120, que já saiu de linha há muito tempo... Sugestão: abra um novo tópico, com enquete com os APs atuais.

----------


## tqueiroz

O GTS é muito bom...

----------


## erickvalerio

> Não sei o Ovislink, mas esses edimax originalmente tem 63mw.. Os Zinwell tem 250mw, e custam um pouco a mais que o edimax. A vantagem desse edimax é ter 5 portas LAN, aqui uso esses 2 modelos, Zinwell G220 e Edimax 7209, são ambos bons.


 Com a FW ptbr ele pega 400mw.
eu particularmente não tenho nada a reclamar dele, ele é muito rápido quando disconecta, e da muitas opções no wds, e ainda tem como configurar gateway nele.

----------


## valdeirgoncalves

A partir de Julho/2009 tem também o SuperKitcliente


Antena Grade + Access Point outdoor acoplado + Fonte PoE tudo junto


O site é www.superkitcliente.com.br

----------


## mamona

Não sei como nunca colocam o Ap router wr254 wr 354 ou mesmo os 2608, excelentes rádios, firm aprouter 7.3 (já saiu a 8.2) e com preço em conta, no mes passado cheguei a comprar a 145 conto aqui em salvador, mas o distribuidor secou o estoque e abriu o bocao, agora 171 reais, mas ainda assim vale a pena, so felicidade.


Abraços

----------


## lipeiori

> A partir de Julho/2009 tem também o SuperKitcliente
> 
> 
> Antena Grade + Access Point outdoor acoplado + Fonte PoE tudo junto
> 
> 
> O site é www.superkitcliente.com.br


Tava dando uma olhada nesse kit e achei excelente, ótimo preço.

Só um radinho ta custando uns 140 reais, esse ja com tudo pronto custa 175, muito bom.

----------


## Gustavinho

pra mim ta caro....meu kit completo com bullet 2 sai no maximo 170,00.

Cotem mais pessoal, tem muito lugar com preço bom.

----------


## jucylenio

> pra mim ta caro....meu kit completo com bullet 2 sai no maximo 170,00.
> 
> Cotem mais pessoal, tem muito lugar com preço bom.


Cara, onde é teu canal, pq achar BULLET 2 por esse preço, eu só acredito vendo e comprando kkkk... digo isso pq tu sabe que alem do bullet 2 a gente precisa de uma antena.

Diga aí meu chefe, onde encontro bullet 2 com antena por esse preço?

Caindo na real se eu for pegar de um china o bullet chega pra mim por 150,00 (bullet 2) + 40,00 (antena aquario) = 190,00, iai, onde é que tu compra desse preço. Me diz vá lá!!!

----------


## lipeiori

Também quero saber essa fonte ai hein... onde eu compro o Bullet2 tá 250, somente ele.

----------


## Gustavinho

Mais é amigo, pago isso comprando bullet2+FontePoE+grade 19dbi proeletronic.

Agora isso depende também do tanto que vocês compram e talz. mais
me mandem uma msg privada que eu mando pra vcs os contatos.
t+

----------


## MaxAdriano

o bullet ta por $42 (dollar) na excell(paraguai), comprei algumas unidades de lá, um amigo meu viajo pra la e pedi pra ele trase, achei perfeito...

----------


## AndrioPJ

bullet eh homologado?

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Tava dando uma olhada nesse kit e achei excelente, ótimo preço.
> 
> Só um radinho ta custando uns 140 reais, esse ja com tudo pronto custa 175, muito bom.


No meu caso o problema é o preço do Frete Lipe, Pra SP fica R$70,00, achei salgado.

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Também quero saber essa fonte ai hein... onde eu compro o Bullet2 tá 250, somente ele.


Me adiciona Lipe, tenho um cara bom de compra no Py se a gente pedir juntamente com mais uns amigos , minimo 10 pçs tipo eu preciso de 3, vc de 3 e assim vai... juntando acima de 3 pçs fica $42 cada , da pra comprar de boa, faço isso com uns amigos aqui para comprar memória, hd, etc... Abraços 
Bom fim de semana !

----------


## numlock

> Como que faz pra colocar 2 fontes em 2 clientes respectivamente em 1 unico AP?
> 
> Tendo em vista que cada fonte é 12v 1 A
> 
> Abraços


não entendi nada do que vc escreveu!

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Me adiciona Lipe, tenho um cara bom de compra no Py se a gente pedir juntamente com mais uns amigos , minimo 10 pçs tipo eu preciso de 3, vc de 3 e assim vai... juntando acima de 3 pçs fica $42 cada , da pra comprar de boa, faço isso com uns amigos aqui para comprar memória, hd, etc... Abraços 
> Bom fim de semana !


quanto ta saindo o bullet2 com poe com seu fornecedor ? dependendo do valor me interesso em 10 unidades .. ai facilita na caida de preço

----------


## rpclanhouse

> quanto ta saindo o bullet2 com poe com seu fornecedor ? dependendo do valor me interesso em 10 unidades .. ai facilita na caida de preço


Sob encomenda custa 145 cada, entrega em 4 dias, mas deixo claro , eu nao vendo, apenas estou passsando o preço dele, me adicione no msn q te passo o contato

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Alguem usa o Engenius ESR 1221 no cliente ? pois não to conseguindo mudar o modo de operação para cliente pois não tem.

----------


## faieppi

Gostei muito de um SMC werbt, nem sei mais o modelo, o sinal é tão bom q até o momento ñ peguei AP com sinal mais forte e estavel q ele (n q ñ exista)...

----------


## nandofer

> Alguem usa o Engenius ESR 1221 no cliente ? pois não to conseguindo mudar o modo de operação para cliente pois não tem.


Por tftp vc comoca o ap router 6.1 para equipamentos de 5 portas genericos, e funciona numa boa o modo cliente.

o software para registrar aplicgen241

----------


## mariobrody

Ola bom dia.
No site da nossa empresa tem a atualização do firmware pro engenius 1221 que faz, cliente, gatway, bridge .... www.novanetwork.com.br e se precisar tenho esse radio por R$ 99,00 a vista sem impostos.
Um grande abraço

----------


## mariobrody

Ola,
Se subir ap-router no engenius 1221, mutia cautela,pois depois nao volta o original mais, e se for atualizar o firmware pelo que ta no nosso site www.novanetwork.com.br, nao precisa ser via tftp não, so acessr o radio via brauser e fazer up-load de firmware.
Abraço a todos,

----------


## mdcsp

em 60% da rede tenho znwell g220.....

Mas devido ao preço andei adquirindo outros aps...

optei pelo gi-link como melhor custo x beneficio

----------


## mariobrody

Ola, compro nessa empresa ai que apercer nos buners, inclusive no final deste post tem um buner dela.liga la e fala com o mario rs...
abraço

----------


## rpclanhouse

> em 60% da rede tenho znwell g220.....
> 
> Mas devido ao preço andei adquirindo outros aps...
> 
> optei pelo gi-link como melhor custo x beneficio


Muito bom o Gi link sempre recomendo este ao s clientes

----------


## Gustavinho

Cara depois que começei usar bullet2 mudei meu conceito de AP cliente.

Aqui agora só entra bullet nos clientes.....

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Cara depois que começei usar bullet2 mudei meu conceito de AP cliente.
> 
> Aqui agora só entra bullet nos clientes.....


Na verdade, fazendo uma analogia, Bullet, Glink, Zinwell, Nano, etc.. são como carros, tem gente que adora o Civic, porém se andar de Pajero que é outro estilo, tbm estará satisfeito., é como os radios, vai mesma da opção e bolso de nossos clientes, afinal colocar um bullet ou Nano no cliente, o preço final fica mais caro para ele, ao passo que a concorrênci está de Plaquinha PCI e cabo de 10 mts, soltando SMA a cada semana!

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Trabalho com placa , mas to trocando aos poucos a estrutura.....to gostando do engenius esr 1221.

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Trabalho com placa , mas to trocando aos poucos a estrutura.....to gostando do engenius esr 1221.


Ótimo AP.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Na verdade, fazendo uma analogia, Bullet, Glink, Zinwell, Nano, etc.. são como carros, tem gente que adora o Civic, porém se andar de Pajero que é outro estilo, tbm estará satisfeito., é como os radios, vai mesma da opção e bolso de nossos clientes, afinal colocar um bullet ou Nano no cliente, o preço final fica mais caro para ele, ao passo que a concorrênci está de Plaquinha PCI e cabo de 10 mts, soltando SMA a cada semana!


 
Cara mais em relação a qualidade do Bullet e Nano perto dos APs RTL, é indiscutivel a qualidade tanto de sinal, velocidade e manutenção.

Uma coisa que o Bullet e os Nanos tem é o QoS com priorização na onda eletromagnética.

Isso ajuda e muito.

E hj não esta tão caro como antes....aqui estou colocando só bullet.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Trabalho com placa , mas to trocando aos poucos a estrutura.....to gostando do engenius esr 1221.


ja ouvi fala e tbm ja li a respeito do engeunius

q... apesar de teoricamente ter um hardware melhor que os nanos...
nao tem a mesma performace que os nanos
isso se confirma?

----------


## FernandodeDeus

olha nano só to usando o 5 para ptp , to gostando do esr1221 para cliente tanto que comprei mais 5 ontem , to levantando custos do que ta ficando melhor, tanto para novas instalações tanto para troca dos kits que tenho. Como to trocando aous poucos de placa para ap vou por partes.

Nos clientes que trocar vou optar pela forma mais pratica , melhor do que ir de cliente em cliente com ap caixa hermetica , cabo de rede repassar cabo tirar pig de 10 metros......acho que só se fosse uma medida extrema de sinal ruim ou coisa parecida que não é o caso. 
Quando é solicitada alguma manutenção ou no caso de alguns fuções to trocando a placa por ap , mas em baixo, vou la , desrosqueio da placa e rosqueio no ap em baixo mesmo e uso como ap cliente e deixo 2 ips no dhcp para que não vire festa. e ta ficando bom assim , ja tro quei e agora vou trocar mais 5.

Nas novas instalações ai sim a duvida: por custo acho que vou optar por kozume ou nano 2 loco ( este que não to achando) e nos clientes mais longe onde o kozume não chegar ap na caixa hermetica ou bullet . To levantando custos.

----------


## jpjust

> Uma coisa que o Bullet e os Nanos tem é o QoS com priorização na onda eletromagnética.


Não entendi essa parte. Pode explicar?

----------


## rogerinhosp25

edimax 7209 apg

----------


## tmelooliveira

Tenho em minha rede 70% de nanostation2 / nanoloco2, 20% bullet2 + grade 19Db, 10% aprouter + grade.

O que posso dizer para vocês é o seguinte...

Bulle com antena grade ou disco é o melhor cliente que tem!!!

Nano é otimo, mas pega muita interferencia por causa do angulo muito aberto!

O bullet é facil de instalar.. e muito barato!

Recomendo e assino em baixo.. agora em minha rede so entra BULLET2.!!

Abraços

----------


## mdcsp

> Na verdade, fazendo uma analogia, Bullet, Glink, Zinwell, Nano, etc.. são como carros, tem gente que adora o Civic, porém se andar de Pajero que é outro estilo, tbm estará satisfeito., é como os radios, vai mesma da opção e bolso de nossos clientes, afinal colocar um bullet ou Nano no cliente, o preço final fica mais caro para ele, ao passo que a concorrênci está de Plaquinha PCI e cabo de 10 mts, soltando SMA a cada semana!


Putz irmao matou a pau!!!!!!!

concordo em genero numero e grau!!!!!

----------


## FernandodeDeus

vamos ver ai quanto onde o pessoal ta comprando e quanto ta pagando.....sem propagando, pra levantar custos mesmo.

E com bullet , estão usando antenas de 25 Db?

----------


## AltoValeNet

So esqueceu de botar o bullet2 que ta com um bom preço e tem uma qualidade indiscutivel.

----------


## xandemartini

Esse tópico deve ser o campeão de ressuscitamento no Underlinux. Sugiro que o pessoal poste aqui os modelos atuais e alguém crie um novo tópico, pois este é antigo e os modelos de rádios citados a maioria nem existe mais em produção?

Eu começo então:

*Bullet2
Nano Station 2
Kozumi Air Force 2
Engenius ESR 1221*

continuem.... 

Depois recolhemos as sugestões e criamos um novo tópico, trancando este!

----------


## wminfo

amigo, vc esqueceu do zinwell g-220, para mim o melhor do mercado, imcomparavel, usao somente ele com firmware aprouter, muito top, recomendo a todos

----------


## easyconnect

> Sem duvida nenhuma é a Abocom WR-254 da AP Router, que por sinal falto na enquete.
> 
> Até mais.



na minha humilde opiniao tbm esse aprouter wr-254 ganha disparado desses ap citado na enquete !!!

----------


## PAULOMURILO

*depende muito da distancia de seus clientes vc pode usar antena de 20 dbi*

*Bullet2
Nano Station 2
Kozumi Air Force 2
Engenius ESR 1221*
*OIW-2402USG - OIWTECH

*

----------


## Bitok1

Bullet 2!

Essas soluções de Kozumi, Nano, pra cliente não vale apena.. angulo de abertura da antena é muito grande.. com Bullet + Grade, tem um angulo bem menor, e muito mais ganho!

----------


## lipeiori

> Esse tópico deve ser o campeão de ressuscitamento no Underlinux. Sugiro que o pessoal poste aqui os modelos atuais e alguém crie um novo tópico, pois este é antigo e os modelos de rádios citados a maioria nem existe mais em produção?
> 
> Eu começo então:
> 
> *Bullet2
> Nano Station 2
> Kozumi Air Force 2
> Engenius ESR 1221*
> 
> ...


Continuando...

*APROUTER WR254
Ovislink WL-5460AP-v2
Edimax EW-7209APG
OIW-2411APG
Greatek WR-3454G*

----------


## orionstation

NANOSTATION / BULLET

----------


## LINKTEC

Ola. desses ai pra mim o melhor eu gi-link nunca tive dor de cabeça com eles

----------


## pssousa

Atualmente trabalhamos com Krazer WAP254G-E, e 'se comportam' satisfatóriamente bem.

----------


## batistaxande

Alguem conhece o Super AP GTS Telecom, tenho dois mais tenho duvidas de configuração. :Frown:

----------


## Almar

O ap da gts é excelente !!

----------


## pedemesa

Aqui é só Zinwell G220... não troco... acho excelente...

----------


## brenner

isso msm .,um dos melhores aps sao os Wr-254 ...ele nao podia passar em branco..!!!rsrsrs...

Flw...

----------


## tonflatland

Pra mim Sem Duvidas o Ovislink 5460AP e Exelente estou satisfeito

----------


## adbthomaz

Os aprouter são excelentes, no 1000. podem confiar.

----------


## eumesmoleo

Alguem ja testou esse Roteador Krazer* Kr-wap254g-hp* 2.4ghz *1000mw* ?

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...entes-wisp-_JM

----------


## pedemesa

> Alguem ja testou esse Roteador Krazer* Kr-wap254g-hp* 2.4ghz *1000mw* ?
> 
> Roteador Krazer kr-wap254g-hp 2.4GHz 1000mW 50 Clientes Wisp - R$ 169.90 em MercadoLivre


Caracas! 1000mW!!! Nem sabia que existia num RTL8186... mas com essa fonte de 12V/1A chega nos 1000mW??? Bah fiquei muito curioso agora...

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Alguem ja testou esse Roteador Krazer* Kr-wap254g-hp* 2.4ghz *1000mw* ?
> 
> Roteador Krazer kr-wap254g-hp 2.4GHz 1000mW 50 Clientes Wisp - R$ 169.90 em MercadoLivre


bom, talvez ate possamos encontrar alguma pessoa que tenha testado...
porem... eu ja perguntaria diferente:

Algum dono de provedor ja testou esse Roteador Krazer* Kr-wap254g-hp* 2.4ghz *1000mw* ?

pois, na minha opiniao... quem seria o louco de testar algo que com uma simples antena de 5db ja estrapola a potencia maxima permitida pela Titia ana... a menos que a população de sua cidade seja inferior a 500.000 habitantes... em todo caso, o mesmo precisa ser homologado

PS: Livrai-me de um equipamento desses e consigo, a interferencia/poluicao.

----------


## pedemesa

> bom, talvez ...
> 
> PS: Livrai-me de um equipamento desses e consigo, a interferencia/poluicao.


2X!

----------


## adbthomaz

Gente foi mal ai, eu disse que o Ap-router WR254 é nota 1000 e não que é 1000mw. rsrsrs, valew.

----------


## easyconnect

...mais vc erro tbm...pq eles num e nota 1000 nao e nota 10.000.... eles sao otimos otimos,

----------


## laurence669

ap roter wr254

----------


## Streit

> PS: Livrai-me de um equipamento desses e consigo, a interferencia/poluicao.


Se ta loco usar algo assim , não sei se tem como mesmo ele ter tanta potencia assim , mas se tiver mesmo é um PERIGO!

Prefiro que abram concorrencias comigo que eu mesmo usar esse equipamento na minha cidade , pois magina a poluição que da se almentar a pontencia dele, imagina para que acha que sinal é tudo independente da potencia usada..

Sai de min trem!

----------


## laurence669

aqui na cidade onde moro tem 40 mil habitantes com 150 aps sendo com amplificadores 1w e com velox de 1 mb .

----------


## leocidrack

> aqui na cidade onde moro tem 40 mil habitantes com 150 aps sendo com amplificadores 1w e com velox de 1 mb .


isso é loucura, é um tiro no pé. o ideal não é usar radios com potecia alta, e sim com sensibilidade alta. aqui eu so uso krazer e aprouter pois eles tem a maior sensibilidade. e com esses rádios da menor potencia possivel, 63mW, eu coloco sempre antenas de alto ganho.

----------


## Gustavinho

> aqui na cidade onde moro tem 40 mil habitantes com 150 aps sendo com amplificadores 1w e com velox de 1 mb .


Nossa se eu morasse onde você mora, eu nem ia pensar em ser provedor.

iria entrar pra trabalhar na ANATEL.

----------


## laurence669

sim infelismente aqui é assim msm vou postar as fotos :

----------


## laurence669

isso é só em uma setorial minha :

----------


## MrDevil

Tmb usamos aki equipamentos com software da aprouter, devido a melhor performace do software.

----------


## patriciamarcilio

ola sou consultora de vendas do Grupo LinkTeck Wireless
trabalhamos com variedades de marcas e modelos

estarei a disposição [email protected]
nosso site www.linkteck.com.br

Estamos com preços ótimos.me add

----------


## mktguaruja

> aqui na cidade onde moro tem 40 mil habitantes com 150 aps sendo com amplificadores 1w e com velox de 1 mb .


Você tem coragem em amigo, aqui com a interferencia ja é dificil, se aqui fosse desse jeito ja tinha partido para outra area, hehe

----------


## MrDevil

> isso é só em uma setorial minha :



Ja da pra pensar numa soluçao 5.8 nos clientes ai hem !!1 hehehehe

----------


## ANDRESANTOSCARAGUA

sem dúvida o ap _OVIS LINK 5460_ é muito bom....

Abraços,

----------


## JVNET

[QUOTE=ANDRESANTOSCARAGUA;481001]sem dúvida o ap _OVIS LINK 5460_ é muito bom....

Abraços,
Com certeza o Ap da oiw 2411apg é o melhor pois, tenho dois aqui, q ja tem quase 1 ano q ta ligado e nunca deu pau, ja emorestei um desse a um amigo e ele tambem aprovou.

----------


## JVNET

O melhor é o oiw 2411apg funciona bem aqui quase 1 ano sem problema 4 portas lan

----------


## FelipeLima

Caros amigos, boa tarde!
Sou representante da marca Krazer. Uma ótima solução seriam os AP's disponíveis em 125mW e 400mW REAL com 5 portas, sendo 4 LAN 1 WAN. Que vem já com firmeware com controle de banda e pode-se estar regulando a potência da maneira que desejar com maior ganho de sinal e diminuição de ruído.
Qualquer dúvida podem estar entrando em contato comigo.

----------


## haxen

[lang=es]Par mi es mejor Calidad /Precio

Engenius ESR1221 con APROUTER Instalado

Saludos[/lang]

----------


## pkmc

> aqui na cidade onde moro tem 40 mil habitantes com 150 aps sendo com amplificadores 1w e com velox de 1 mb .


Se tem uma coisa que posso realmente chamar de LOUCURA é ISSO ! Daqui uns dias Estão usando fornos de Microondas para amplificar o sinal ! IRRADIAÇÃO de Microondas pura !

----------


## CassioFernandes

Ambos tem o mesmo chipset 

mais em qualidade o Ovislink 5460 é insuperavel

----------


## BRenan

Praticamente, quase tudo a mesma coisa rs, o melhor rádio é aquele que a empresa que te vendeu te da suporte haha.

----------


## whiskeyy

acho que merecia nesta lista o engenius esr-1221 um excelente ap

----------


## filzek

> acho que merecia nesta lista o engenius esr-1221 um excelente ap


Bom Dia,

Esse tópico ja esta muito velho, não traz nenhum dos equipamentos novos.

O melhor seria abrir um tópico e uma votação nova contendo so equipamentos atuais e na primeira página, alterando e mantendo atualizada a listas deles e maiores objetivos de cada um e piores resultados, assim, seria justo com todas as marcas, concordam?

Eu recomendo as novas CPEs Krazer como cliente, por serem constituidas de todo um projeto de eletromagnetismo e de irradiação de ondas perfeitos, onde, antena, rádio e housing, nasceram integrados, com resultados batendo os nanostation, e com preço a partir dos R$ 115.00. (cento e quinze reais) [preço distribuidor, em areas onde a krazer não possui distribuidor, o provedor pode comprar nesta tabela.

Abraços

Erick Filzek
Krazer & Falou Wireless, falou Krazer!
0800-891-2232
19-32565557
Erick

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

pra mim o melhor no momento é a pcba oiwtech ,exelente no preço e na qualidade *OIW-2421APG-PCBA**
*

----------


## tmelooliveira

Continuo não trocando os nanostation por nada..
Comecei com os nano2, fui para o 5 e agora estou no M5..

Rede 100% ubiquiti!

----------


## nonoque

Das marcas mais baratas recomendo:
1 - Ubnt
2 - Ap Router

----------


## tonflatland

Dos AP' que estão na Lista O melhor e o Ovislink
Mas dos AP's que NÃO Estão Na Lista os melhores são os da UBIQUITI
Si a Lista For atualizada e colocarem a Marca Ubiquiti meu voto vai pra Ubiquit

Nano Station e o Bullet são Show de +
a Ubiquiti e uma das poucas empresas que hoje estão nos dando oportunidades de acompanhar o avanço da Wireless 

UBIQUITI e Show

----------


## pkmc

Seria legal se o AUUTOR atualizasse a lista ou abrisse outra enquete com mais marcas disponíveis no mercado atual.

----------


## nonoque

> Seria legal se o AUUTOR atualizasse a lista ou abrisse outra enquete com mais marcas disponíveis no mercado atual.


 Apoiado!!!! Tem muito ap pra entrar alí.. hehe Mas acho que atualmente a linha da ubnt tá bem à frente

----------


## pkmc

> Apoiado!!!! Tem muito ap pra entrar alí.. hehe Mas acho que atualmente a linha da ubnt tá bem à frente


Concordo em Grau, Gênero e Número ! hehe
Afinal a UBIQUITI oferece uma gama completa de soluções para provedores de qualquer tamanho !

----------


## nonoque

Ô irmão.. então agradece aí. Tô precisando de uns agradecimentos de uns caras graduados na under como vc.. rsrs Abraço e sucesso!

----------


## FernandodeDeus

eu tava usando o da aquario e estava achando ele muito bom, mas a vendedora da loja onde compro disse que ele foi descontinuado pela aquario. Será que é mesmo em tão pouco tempo?
fora ele agora to usando o engenius esr 1221 e o Firemax

----------


## nonoque

Rapaz, pode ser azar meu, mas de todos aquários que usei na minha rede só sobrou um. Tirei todos. Talvez o lote que eu comprei, mas a internet com sinal ótimo caía demais, o rádio travava.. Foi horrível, e era o rádio pois quando eu trocava tudo voltava ao normal.

----------


## ciroconrado

tenho uma duvida o pico staion2.4 pode ser usado com ap cliente?
alguem ja usou ele com cleinte?

linha ubiquiti se sombra de duvida esta na frente dos citados!!

tenho percebido a mesma coisa aqui nonoque! =/

----------


## laurence669

eu só estou usando no momento globaltronic ..
ta sendo o melhor deles ...

----------


## Senaousa

Faltou o EnGenius ESR-1221 na enquete...

----------


## Jeancarlowireless

Olá Pessoal,

Existem muitas marcas de APs bons no mercado, muitos deles sempre com a ajuda de algun software para adquirir mais potência e funções. 
Na minha opinião acho que podemos destacar o Engenius 1221 que vem se mostrando um bom radio com custo baixo.

Abraços

----------


## nonoque

Concordo com o Jean..

Cara, o 1221 só tem me trago alegrias. Muito bom mesmo!!

Estão saindo algumas novas soluções com antena integrada, mas eu tenho um certo receio de confiar

----------


## Jeancarlowireless

Caro Amigo Nonoque,

Realmente a Engenius tem fabricado os modelos Engenius 5610 - Engneius 2610 e Engenius 1650 todos com antena integrada, são equipamentos que pode ser usados em diversas necessidades.
Posso afirmar que são ótimos rádios se bem configurados e aplicados para serem usados em necessidade que cabem a ele executar.
Se conseguir isso pode usar, não terá problema. Inclusive temos aqui na Nova Network para venda. Dê uma olhadinha em nosso site: www.novanetwork.com.br e para qualquer duvida estou a disposição.

Abraços  :Proud:

----------


## Luspmais

> Faltou o EnGenius ESR-1221 na enquete...


Faltou mesmo, em se tratando de "Transceptores de polietileno" (palavras do nosso saudoso Sergio) que anda sumido ta rico né..........esse engenius é barato e muito bom com antena de grade e firmeware da "FastLan" usei muito aqui, mas agora usamos CPE´S, facéis de instalar e melhor custo benefício.

----------


## Jeancarlowireless

Olá Marcos, Caso precisar de equipamentos Wireless pode contar comigo, estou a disposição.

Abraços

----------


## techwire

acho que seria legal reviver a enquete com algumas marcas e modelos de rádios mais atuais, porem da mesma categoria, porque tem marcas que vendem apenas a plaquinha, então talvez esta abrange mais o mercado, deixando-a mais conhecida...

creio que agora no ano de 2011 tem bastante outras marcas para citar. Se eu nao me engano, esta enquete e de 2007...

----------


## wala

bullet 2, nanostation, tplink- wa5210g

----------


## VIASATT

Essa votação só vale pra equipamentos antes da era ubiquiti, não cabe uma comparação.
Estam virando lixo eletronico esses radios, ou no máximo servindo como roteadorzinho pra rede de cliente, assim como as antenas com cabo de 10 metros.
Pra mim o melhor foi edimax 7209, esses radios, na maioria, esquentam muito, não tem dissipador, ficam dentro de caixas sem ou pouca ventilação. Não tem firm. completo, alguns não fazem PPPoE, leeeeentos pra resetar, necessitam de pig ou cabos que geram perdas. Nem parece que trabalhamos tanto tempo com esses equipamentos.
Acho que é isso, veremos o que vem por aí.
Abraços.

----------


## edgardsanches

Bom a gente aqui no começo testamos dois tipos de Aps, o Ap router que por sinal não é muito bom na minha opinião, e o Gts que por sinal uma maravilha configuração excelente e facil de manusear e configurar... mais tem diversos vai da preferencia de cada um... valeu

----------


## nonoque

Na última chuva do dia 13/03 perdí vários engenius 1221. Eles são bem sensíveis a descargas atmosféricas.

----------


## alamdias

nonoque, tem algo errado aí, nunca perdemos um rádio com chuvas, nem trovoadas. Se foram 2 é muito e nem lembro

abraços

----------


## nonoque

Não Alam, os rádios foram instalados corretamente nos clientes. Ficam em caixa hermética e são alimentados por poe. O caso é que raio quando vem pra destruir não tem como. Não é atoa que nem as grandes teles escapam. Nunca queimou nada meu até a chuva do dia 13/03. Tenso!!

Abraço e vê se não some

----------


## alamdias

no caso de raios, tudo bem.. mas nao quis dizer que estava fazendo errado heheheheheh.

se bem que depende de bairro para bairro, de cidade para cidade, a serra melhorou muito, mas nas ultimas semanas, trocamos mais de 20 fontes atx de computador no laboratório.

abraços e ve se aparece

----------


## nonoque

É, foi algo bem atípico. Na realidade isso nunca aconteu no provedor. E quando aconteceu foi bem devastador. Não foi só comigo, meus clientes também perderam desde tv, dvd até um cliente que o raio torrou os fios dentro da tubulação elétrica. Sinissstro!




> no caso de raios, tudo bem.. mas nao quis dizer que estava fazendo errado heheheheheh.
> 
> se bem que depende de bairro para bairro, de cidade para cidade, a serra melhorou muito, mas nas ultimas semanas, trocamos mais de 20 fontes atx de computador no laboratório.
> 
> abraços e ve se aparece

----------


## raswilson

hu qui eu usei e gostei foi o eugenius 1221 muito bom ele.

----------


## VIASATT

> nonoque, tem algo errado aí, nunca perdemos um rádio com chuvas, nem trovoadas. Se foram 2 é muito e nem lembro
> 
> abraços


Fala séro mano Alan, se bem me lembro vc ja desistiu de ser provedor e antes disso ja quase tinha desistido por queima de equipamentos na base.

----------


## alamdias

reclamava que quando queimava ou travava, tinhamos que gastar dinheiro sem ter, por causa de inadimplência, é diferente, só quando usávamos PC-AP, depois acabou. E rádio cliente, se troquei 2 foi muito.

abraços

----------


## UnderMike

boas sou novo aqui gostaris de ser notificado sobre respostas neste topico?? mas AP cliente não é para servir net? AP = Acceso Point?

tenho um bullet m2 HP e gostaria de saber se uma pico station de 1000mW é melhor ke a bullet?

----------


## barreto13

Nano, Bullet, Rocket ?

----------


## Hailton

Engenius 1221.

----------


## Jeancarlowireless

Olá Pessoal,

Existem muitas marcas de APs bons no mercado, muitos deles sempre com a ajuda de algun software para adquirir mais potência e funções. 
Na minha opinião acho que podemos destacar o Engenius 1221 que vem se mostrando um bom radio com custo baixo.

Abraços

----------


## nonoque

Concordo com o Jean..

Cara, o 1221 só tem me trago alegrias. Muito bom mesmo!!

Estão saindo algumas novas soluções com antena integrada, mas eu tenho um certo receio de confiar

----------


## Jeancarlowireless

Caro Amigo Nonoque,

Realmente a Engenius tem fabricado os modelos Engenius 5610 - Engneius 2610 e Engenius 1650 todos com antena integrada, são equipamentos que pode ser usados em diversas necessidades.
Posso afirmar que são ótimos rádios se bem configurados e aplicados para serem usados em necessidade que cabem a ele executar.
Se conseguir isso pode usar, não terá problema. Inclusive temos aqui na Nova Network para venda. Dê uma olhadinha em nosso site: www.novanetwork.com.br e para qualquer duvida estou a disposição.

Abraços  :Proud:

----------


## Luspmais

> Faltou o EnGenius ESR-1221 na enquete...


Faltou mesmo, em se tratando de "Transceptores de polietileno" (palavras do nosso saudoso Sergio) que anda sumido ta rico né..........esse engenius é barato e muito bom com antena de grade e firmeware da "FastLan" usei muito aqui, mas agora usamos CPE´S, facéis de instalar e melhor custo benefício.

----------


## Jeancarlowireless

Olá Marcos, Caso precisar de equipamentos Wireless pode contar comigo, estou a disposição.

Abraços

----------


## techwire

acho que seria legal reviver a enquete com algumas marcas e modelos de rádios mais atuais, porem da mesma categoria, porque tem marcas que vendem apenas a plaquinha, então talvez esta abrange mais o mercado, deixando-a mais conhecida...

creio que agora no ano de 2011 tem bastante outras marcas para citar. Se eu nao me engano, esta enquete e de 2007...

----------


## wala

bullet 2, nanostation, tplink- wa5210g

----------


## VIASATT

Essa votação só vale pra equipamentos antes da era ubiquiti, não cabe uma comparação.
Estam virando lixo eletronico esses radios, ou no máximo servindo como roteadorzinho pra rede de cliente, assim como as antenas com cabo de 10 metros.
Pra mim o melhor foi edimax 7209, esses radios, na maioria, esquentam muito, não tem dissipador, ficam dentro de caixas sem ou pouca ventilação. Não tem firm. completo, alguns não fazem PPPoE, leeeeentos pra resetar, necessitam de pig ou cabos que geram perdas. Nem parece que trabalhamos tanto tempo com esses equipamentos.
Acho que é isso, veremos o que vem por aí.
Abraços.

----------


## edgardsanches

Bom a gente aqui no começo testamos dois tipos de Aps, o Ap router que por sinal não é muito bom na minha opinião, e o Gts que por sinal uma maravilha configuração excelente e facil de manusear e configurar... mais tem diversos vai da preferencia de cada um... valeu

----------


## nonoque

Na última chuva do dia 13/03 perdí vários engenius 1221. Eles são bem sensíveis a descargas atmosféricas.

----------


## alamdias

nonoque, tem algo errado aí, nunca perdemos um rádio com chuvas, nem trovoadas. Se foram 2 é muito e nem lembro

abraços

----------


## nonoque

Não Alam, os rádios foram instalados corretamente nos clientes. Ficam em caixa hermética e são alimentados por poe. O caso é que raio quando vem pra destruir não tem como. Não é atoa que nem as grandes teles escapam. Nunca queimou nada meu até a chuva do dia 13/03. Tenso!!

Abraço e vê se não some

----------


## alamdias

no caso de raios, tudo bem.. mas nao quis dizer que estava fazendo errado heheheheheh.

se bem que depende de bairro para bairro, de cidade para cidade, a serra melhorou muito, mas nas ultimas semanas, trocamos mais de 20 fontes atx de computador no laboratório.

abraços e ve se aparece

----------


## nonoque

É, foi algo bem atípico. Na realidade isso nunca aconteu no provedor. E quando aconteceu foi bem devastador. Não foi só comigo, meus clientes também perderam desde tv, dvd até um cliente que o raio torrou os fios dentro da tubulação elétrica. Sinissstro!




> no caso de raios, tudo bem.. mas nao quis dizer que estava fazendo errado heheheheheh.
> 
> se bem que depende de bairro para bairro, de cidade para cidade, a serra melhorou muito, mas nas ultimas semanas, trocamos mais de 20 fontes atx de computador no laboratório.
> 
> abraços e ve se aparece

----------


## raswilson

hu qui eu usei e gostei foi o eugenius 1221 muito bom ele.

----------


## VIASATT

> nonoque, tem algo errado aí, nunca perdemos um rádio com chuvas, nem trovoadas. Se foram 2 é muito e nem lembro
> 
> abraços


Fala séro mano Alan, se bem me lembro vc ja desistiu de ser provedor e antes disso ja quase tinha desistido por queima de equipamentos na base.

----------


## alamdias

reclamava que quando queimava ou travava, tinhamos que gastar dinheiro sem ter, por causa de inadimplência, é diferente, só quando usávamos PC-AP, depois acabou. E rádio cliente, se troquei 2 foi muito.

abraços

----------


## UnderMike

boas sou novo aqui gostaris de ser notificado sobre respostas neste topico?? mas AP cliente não é para servir net? AP = Acceso Point?

tenho um bullet m2 HP e gostaria de saber se uma pico station de 1000mW é melhor ke a bullet?

----------


## barreto13

Nano, Bullet, Rocket ?

----------


## Hailton

Engenius 1221.

----------

